# x trail problem!!!!



## aussiextrailchic (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi! I was hoping that someone could help me uncover what is wrong with my new 2006 st s x trail. It has been on the road for 3 months and today the mechanics from the dealership came to my house to take it away. 

At first I noticed that the ignition would not always catch somewhat like you experience when your battery is about to die. I thought not a lot of it as it is a new car (and for being a chick who does not know a lot about cars). So I thought it was just me doing something wrong.

Next came a loud high pitch whirring noise accompinied by a vibration from the engine while the car was in idle. The a/c seem to have no impact on this and it continued as I drove the vehicle. 

It as a really hot day and been parked in the sun and had been driven for long periods of time thru out the day.

The next day after the same conditions and being parked for about 1/2 hr, it would not start. There was no sound at all, although the lights and radio came on but the engine was dead. I pumped the acelerator several times in my panic and resulted in a call to roadside assist.

While waiting I tried again and the vehicle started. The mechanic who came to my aid checked the battery which was at 70%. He told me that now that it had started it would be hard to indentify the cause. I later had the car looked at by Nissan who could find nothing!

This weekend was very hot and the same noise began to occur from the engine. I also noticed a burning oil smell on Friday morning which lasted about 10 mins.

This morning , cold, it would not start. A horrrible pain like shriek came from the engine as you tried to turn the key. I left it like they had told me and called the head Nissan mechanic at westside auto here in Brisbane. 

After a wait a several calls finally they took notice and came out. They thought it was the "compression" and after pumping the fuel thru several times it started and idled like normal.

It is my belief that they won't find anything wrong until I ring again after another hot day. Seems to be a pattern that appears to be getting worse. Anyone else suffering????


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

The whirring noise if you are refering to the same thing that happened to me, was that my engine was flooded, a quick read to the owners manual revealed that if you completely depress the accelerator pedal to the floor and then crank you can unflood your engine, happened a couples of times before the cat recall.

Another cause can be a bad solenoid/engine starter, I would better leave the vehicle overnight in the dealership parked in direct sunlight and leave them the keys to see if they can identify the cause.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

that what exactly happened to me last couple of week. after waiting for a tow truck (1hr)
i tried nto restaert it and fuckin car started. so i call the roadside ass. to cancel the tow and drove directly to nissa dealer and said they cannot check the problem due to the car is runnin smoothly. they ran it through the comp. diagnostics and found nothin. my father in law is a veteran mechanic and says its probably the starter soleniod is crapping out. the that soleniod is not always connected to the sensors were the comp. diagnostic rans.


this probably my last nissan car....unlest hit a lottery n get an 350z!


----------

